# Dealing with fluids



## TNeer (Dec 16, 2008)

I recently salvaged a gray fox pelt from the roadside, and while the majority of the fur is in beautiful condition, one portion of it is soaked (at least up to the underfur) and matted with blood. I hate to lose any of this gorgeous coat needlessly, so I'm wondering if anyone has an effective way of removing blood (or any other body fluid, for that matter) from fur?

Hoping to hear "soap and water," but I think I could be setting up for disappointment . . .


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you can sure try using a mild soap and cool water, don't use hot water.

peroxide should also take out blood, just make sure you run it under cool water after you use it otherwise it'll still be active and might eat things up.

xdeano


----------



## TNeer (Dec 16, 2008)

What % peroxide? I could see that getting the blood out, but above a certain level, bleaching some of the fur. Are we talking the usual disinfectant dose?

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I wash all my coyotes and fox with dawn dish soap and cool water and no matter how bloody they may be they always look great.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

dawn works well.

I just got off the phone with my uncle who is a taxidermist to see what he'd say;

He says that he uses 100% Glycerin. He said if it's minor he'll just use soap and water. Peroxide if it's on white hair, but he said you'll have to be careful not to do to much, because it'll bleach the skin.

I've done the peroxide, i used it 50/50 with water, put it in a spray bottle and give it a good spray down in that area. then rinse it out with cool water.

The soap and water trick should do you, unless you've got a huge spot on the white fur that won't come out.

When it goes into the tannery it will be washed several times so it really isn't to necessary to get all the blood out, just get the big stuff off.

xdeano


----------

